# keyboard unknown device



## ShadeZula (Mar 16, 2008)

so i've done a bunch of google searching and have followed directions as stated that i've found on other sites and nothing has worked. i have a logitech g11 usb keyboard. until recently it worked fine on my computer, but now whenever i plug it in it isnt recognized as a keyboard. i can switch usb ports, plug other things into the same one i had that in and they will work fine but the keyboard wont. i even plugged the keyboard into other pcs and it works fine. i've read things like 'uninstall unknown device, delete infcache.1 and restart' and that didnt work. another site said to delete the file wdf01000.sys but it wont let me delete the file or change access to it. i just dont know what to do now. nice keyboard and all, and like i said, worked before and works on other computers. if someone could help me out at all i'd really appreciate it. thanks a lot =D


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check these enabled in the bios

pnp

usb2/h/speed usb

reinstall the software and drivers


----------



## ShadeZula (Mar 16, 2008)

sorry for the late reply, we didnt have internet for like a week lol. problem still not solved, pnp and usb keyboard are enabled. re-installed software and drivers with no result. any other ideas? thanks again!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Uninstall the Logitech drivers/software from Add and Remove programs, reboot, and test the keyboard.


----------



## ShadeZula (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah i tried that before and just tried it again and it doesnt work still. like i said, i plugged it into another computer and it works so i know its not the keyboard. i just dont know what to do to fix it. thanks for the reply. hopefully we're startin to cancel out options or something lol


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried updating or reinstalling the motherboard/USB drivers?


----------



## ShadeZula (Mar 16, 2008)

i uninstalled all the usb ports/hubs/whatever and restarted and everything else still worked fine, just that isnt.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the Registry is corrupt. Unless someone knows additional steps to take or the exact keys to search for, the typical fix is a fresh install of the OS.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

in the device manager, click _show hidden devices_, are there any yellow flags?


----------



## ShadeZula (Mar 16, 2008)

there are no yellow flags when i do the hidden devices thing, but it did show hid keyboard under the list of keyboards. i checked drivers for that and it said kbdclass.sys and kbdhid.sys and i uninstalled that device and tried to delete those files but i couldnt and i couldnt change permissions on them. i scanned for hardware changes and it still came up as unknown. idk?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see what this comes up with

http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html


----------



## ShadeZula (Mar 16, 2008)

the keyboard is listed on there but so is madd other stuff i used to have connected, but theres still the unknown device. what should i do w/ that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reinstall the drivers for what is still on there and uninstall/remove what is not


----------



## ShadeZula (Mar 16, 2008)

it doesnt give me the option to uninstall anything.......


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

right click on what's not needed and disable then


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

let us know how it goes.


----------



## ShadeZula (Mar 16, 2008)

on the unknown device identifier i cant do any of that, and it isnt listed in the regular device manager. the only options i have on unknown device identifier are find driver, contact vendor, save to file, send to printer, and back up driver.......


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

IF you want to try and remove that USB keyboard from the registry;

Navigate (regedit) to [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB]

Right click on USB and click Export - set the Save in folder to Desktop and the export file name to LmachineUSB - set the file type to .txt and then click Save.

If things screw up you can change the file name extension to .reg and then double click to restore your USB folder to the registry.

NOW, look for sub-entries with the vid as Vid_046d&Pid_c221 (the c2xx series on mine is for the Game Keyboard).

Click on the + sign and expand them, then click on each sub-entry to ensure that it specifies Logitech Gaming Keyboard, Logitech G15 Keyboard, G15 keyboard, etc in Location Information.

If it does, right click that Vid_046d&Pid_c2xx and delete it.

I have 5 entries in my registry for my G15.


----------



## ShadeZula (Mar 16, 2008)

sorry its been so long for a reply, but still dealing with this issue. i went to the registry like you said, and i found the vid.....c221 and whatnot, none of them specifically said anything about the logitech g11 though. tried to delete them anyways since i had saved the registry but it wouldnt let me. like i said, keyboard definitely still works, as it works on other computers. did work fine on mine before lol. anything else i can try? thanks!


----------



## onclejean (Sep 23, 2007)

I solved the problem by reinstalling the logitech soft ware, it works though keyboard is shown as unknown device in Device manager Windows 7


----------

